# What is the name of fortuna's kernel process?



## spmzt (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi,
Historically yarrow algorithm had a kernel process with the name of yarrow. But after replacing it with Fortuna, the kernel process disappears.
What is the name of the new kernel process of Fortuna's algorithm in the permanent kernel processes?


----------

